
Ask HN: What do you use for personal daily goals? - yarapavan
What&#x27;s your take on pen &amp; paper vs web&#x2F;mobile apps for your todo lists and short-term, long-term goals?
======
sillysaurusx
Twitter, actually. I’ve been making it a habit to tweet short term goals and
then follow through.

------
braincode
Trello.

